# Sticky  Flieger Friday Reborn: What Pilot Watches Should Make a Comeback?



## StufflerMike

GO 100-09-07-05-04


----------



## JustinMFrost

StufflerMike said:


> GO 100-09-07-05-04


Yes!! The entire Senator Navigator line, actually...


----------



## jonathanp77

Of course I'm voting for the 157 to come back. [emoji3]

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

I would love to see Damasko, Sinn, or similarly-minded companies do a modernized (but _not _gratuitously super-sized) versions of the Type XX style chronos: flyback, 2 registers, manual wind, bi-directional 12-hour or timing bezel, only w/improved water-resistance & hardened cases.


----------



## JustinMFrost

drunken-gmt-master said:


> I would love to see Damasko, Sinn, or similarly-minded companies do a modernized (but _not _gratuitously super-sized) versions of the Type XX style chronos: flyback, 2 registers, manual wind, bi-directional 12-hour or timing bezel, only w/improved water-resistance & hardened cases.


I was avoiding the "vintage reissues" specifically, but to be fair I do love that style. I don't hate the Zenith version, though it could be a couple mm smaller.


----------



## heb

IWC MK XI w/JLC handwound movement.


----------



## JustinMFrost

heb said:


> IWC MK XI w/JLC handwound movement.


Hah, if you could ever convince Richemont to put a JLC into an IWC again.... :-D


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I'm a big fan of both Sinn watches and Lemania 5100 movements but the 157 never really spoke to me as much as the 156 in the Bund case. As a frugal guy with 6.5" wrists I'd like to see Guinand bring back their 38.5mm Series 20 fliegers.


----------



## StufflerMike

> With so much change at Watchuseek, we're doing our best to maintain some sort of consistency around here. Some of you may know that our beloved Bhanu-the legend behind our longstanding Flieger Friday series-has moved onto new endeavors over at Quill & Pad. We wish him the best in this venture, and though he will be sorely missed, Flieger Friday must live on, and I'm here to pick up where he left off as best I can.


Well, I just want to add that FliegerFriday has a life outside of WUS and it is still alive, I posted my second write-up on FF just yesterday.


----------



## pythonpython

Maratac made a small run of their pilot with central seconds. I would love for that to come back.


----------



## Kilovolt

Well I love so much my 5100 powered Porsche Design chrono that I even bought a Dan Henry clone ...










Unfortunately 5100's are long gone so a remake by PD would probably mean a 7753 or even a DD module over a 2892


----------



## CMSgt Bo

That Dan Henry looks amazing. I had the pleasure of chatting with Dan at the NYC WindUp a few years ago and was impressed with how passionate and enthusiastic he was for the hobby. If you saw his personal collection you'd be blown away.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

StufflerMike said:


> Well, I just want to add that FliegerFriday has a life outside of WUS and it is still alive, I posted my second write-up on FF just yesterday.


Hi Mike how about adding Revue Thommen on there. They are known for their Airspeed models.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

JustinMFrost said:


> I was avoiding the "vintage reissues" specifically, but to be fair I do love that style. I don't hate the Zenith version, though it could be a couple mm smaller.


I wasn't thinking of reissues, per se, rather models based on the general template or design elements. Fantasy higher-end example would be a Damasko-Habring2 collaboration that puts the Habring2 A11 w/flyback into a Damasko case + bezel.


----------



## StufflerMike

BerutoSenpai said:


> Hi Mike how about adding Revue Thommen on there. They are known for their Airspeed models.


RT is not one of my favorite brands. In the 1990s I owned an Airspeed GMT and a 7750 chrono. they were of good quality all in all, but case finish wasn't convincing. Sold both via ebay.
Feel free to write a review, the Review Forum is waiting for you.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Thanks for the kind words Justin! WUS is big part of the watchfam. Mike and I will continue to write about Fliegers on Flieger Friday website. 

I would like to see Tutima bring back Flieger chronographs of the past. GO Flieger date is another watch I want to see make a comeback - my favorite was the Rimowa edition. Finally, I want to see Stowa Flieger GMT make a comeback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy

StufflerMike said:


> Well, I just want to add that FliegerFriday has a life outside of WUS and it is still alive, I posted my second write-up on FF just yesterday.


I think I have read just about every one of the reviews and check it regularly for updates.


----------



## Eugene Hot

I 'am waiting for Stowa Flieger Original


----------



## Deacon211

I’d like to see a return of the traditional handset to the IWC Mark line. I appreciate the flieger style, but the history of the square hour hand is just too important to lose IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinMFrost

Bhanu Chopra said:


> Thanks for the kind words Justin! WUS is big part of the watchfam. Mike and I will continue to write about Fliegers on Flieger Friday website.
> 
> I would like to see Tutima bring back Flieger chronographs of the past. GO Flieger date is another watch I want to see make a comeback - my favorite was the Rimowa edition. Finally, I want to see Stowa Flieger GMT make a comeback.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On that topic, I'm going to be bugging you soon. Have been testing out this very budget-friendly Torgoen automatic pilot (42mm, and numerals similar to B&R). I still don't have a true "classic pilot watch" in my collection and am pondering what would be a good grown-up version of this watch. I've always had a soft spot for the BR03, but other than that I'm short on ideas. Sinn 556 is too small for me, and most others don't have the same feel to them, if you know what I mean?


----------



## OldBoldPilot

Apparently there used to be a quartz version of the Glycine Airman back in the 1970s (marketed by Falcon?). I could do with one of those.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Bring back the Roman Empire...


----------



## Quartersawn

Hanhart has made a bronze 42mm LE of the classic 417.









Hanhart x The Rake & Revolution Limited Edition...


Wei Koh from Revolution Magazin came up with an idea that excited the Hanhart Team from the start. Wei Koh wanted Hanhart to breathe new life into a piece of the history of the Hanhart brand: The Hanhart chronograph 417, which was first introduced in the 1950s with the historic Hanhart caliber...




www.watchuseek.com





I would like to see a manual winding 39mm or 40mm stainless version of the 417es with the classic old logo and thin coin edge bezel. Manual winding keeps it fairly thin and 39 or 40mm is close to the original 38.5mm size without being a direct copy. Anything bigger and the sub-dials don't fit the dial and you lose the original vibe. Not to mention 42mm is just too large for many folks' wrists. I think this watch would outsell anything in their current chronograph line.

Original Hanhart 417ES (not my photos, the sold watches below are from Shucktheoyster)


----------



## dustoffdax

It's a bit of an older and very busy design, but I always liked the Citizen Blue Angles watch.


----------



## TallWatch

I would like to see the new Benrus navigator type 1 watch , such a great design  .


----------



## JustinMFrost

Deacon211 said:


> I'd like to see a return of the traditional handset to the IWC Mark line. I appreciate the flieger style, but the history of the square hour hand is just too important to lose IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can 100% get behind that


----------



## JustinMFrost

TallWatch said:


> I would like to see the new Benrus navigator type 1 watch , such a great design  .
> 
> View attachment 15417915


I've got the MKii reissue version of this watch and love it. It's basically spot-on to the model you shared here. 12h bezel, blasted case. Good call, question would be who brings it to market? Benrus has been 'relaunched' this past year, though right now they're focused on field watches. Time will tell!


----------



## TallWatch

JustinMFrost said:


> I've got the MKii reissue version of this watch and love it. It's basically spot-on to the model you shared here. 12h bezel, blasted case. Good call, question would be who brings it to market? Benrus has been 'relaunched' this past year, though right now they're focused on field watches. Time will tell!


When i asked IWC earlier this year to do a 40mm no date handwound Portugieser they responded within a month with 3 out of 4 wishes. True Story ! ( as it was already in the making ;-) ! 
I expect my wish here about the Type 1 fullfilled in about a week or so , and probably by the original maker... 
True Story !


----------



## TallWatch

JustinMFrost said:


> I've got the MKii reissue version of this watch and love it. It's basically spot-on to the model you shared here. 12h bezel, blasted case. Good call, question would be who brings it to market? Benrus has been 'relaunched' this past year, though right now they're focused on field watches. Time will tell!


Told you so.... check the site !


----------



## JustinMFrost

TallWatch said:


> Told you so.... check the site !


Well waddya know.... LOL.


----------



## JustinMFrost

TallWatch said:


> Told you so.... check the site !












While we wait for that one, finally threw the MKii back on... It's been a while since I've enjoyed this one (my better half had adopted it for quite some time).


----------



## TallWatch

Cool watch ! And sharing is great isnt it.


----------



## longstride

Just released by Timefactors the Smiths Navigator PRS-48....


----------



## JustinMFrost

longstride said:


> View attachment 15539442
> 
> 
> Just released by Timefactors the Smiths Navigator PRS-48....


Interesting! And a handsome one, will have to take a closer look.


----------



## mbarmbar

longstride said:


> View attachment 15539442
> 
> 
> Just released by Timefactors the Smiths Navigator PRS-48....


Love this one!


----------



## Tony A.H

i love the Glashutte Original.
both A and B dials are equally gorgeous.

*Borrowed pictures from the Net.*


----------



## Von170

Love the Tutima FX UTC, in the black dial variant.


----------



## heb

I'd like to see Omega introduce a 3 hand pilot watch (the new Railmaster is close). They last did that in the mid-90s with their "Dynamic" models. Its yellow second hand and goofy font limited its desirability.


----------



## Georgewg

Bring back the Seiko Pogue Pepsi 6139 automatic chronograph with the bright gold dial.


----------



## Mediocre

All nice, but that Tutima is a well balanced dial. It keeps a dial, that could easily be very busy, surprisingly easy and enjoyable to look at. The hands play a large part in it.


----------



## zuckermania

Dodane Type 21 and Type 23 flyback. I'm so bummed they had that fiasco with the sale of their brand. I'm still kicking myself for selling a Type 21 for a loss. It was such a well made and useful watch with real pedigree.


----------



## TallWatch

I hope the Automatic Flyback A-13A will make it into production










Only 55 fans needed as you can read about it here A-13A Automatic | Page 9 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums 
and on the a-13a.com website.


----------



## Wolfsatz

A15 on Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## maguirejp

My submission is "tongue in cheek", as I bought this "vintage Russian" pilots watch on ebay. I bought it knowing that it was fraken but it did have a vintage aviator look to it. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## maguirejp

Wolfsatz said:


> A15 on Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


She is a beauty! Congratulations !


----------



## Wolfsatz

maguirejp said:


> She is a beauty! Congratulations !


3 days on the honeymoon phase.. and has only drifted 11 seconds from atomic. Very, very pleased with this one.


----------



## Camguy

Deacon211 said:


> I’d like to see a return of the traditional handset to the IWC Mark line. I appreciate the flieger style, but the history of the square hour hand is just too important to lose IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


110%. The current sword hands just seem awkward and ill-proportioned to me.


----------



## longstride

A steel Navigator from Marathon (😂😂😂😂).


----------

